# Plastic Hardware cloth



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

This is plastic hardware cloth. read that little snippet, and let me know if you think its suitable for DIY cage use!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

It's not. They'll chew right through the plastic! I know, I have that stuff, some pieces with big holes chewed out of it ^^;


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

alright, thanks 

im having trouble finding PVC coated hardware cloth, where might i find it?


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes I'd like to know that too!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I have found the only way to get the good coated wire that has the proper bar spacing is through a fence supply company but then you are going to have to buy a whole roll.

Not cheap... but at least you will never have to buy wire ever again.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Some people can find the coated hardware cloth at Home Depot or Lowe's or a place like that. All I could find was galvanized, so I had to use that. I put it on the outside of the cage so hopefully it won't get as icky as fast.


----------

